# reptile expo?



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

is there really a reptile expo in Sothern Cali today? if there is DAMN I HATE MYSELF!!!!! AHHHHHHH


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> is there really a reptile expo in Sothern Cali today? if there is DAMN I HATE MYSELF!!!!! AHHHHHHH
> [snapback]1188617[/snapback]​


 it was on saturday in Anaheim, CA, i saw it in the news, but they did not say if it was going to be open today


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ahhhhh darn anybody else kno?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> ahhhhh darn anybody else kno?
> [snapback]1188685[/snapback]​


found this

and this


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a link to some other shows maybe there will be another one close to you in the future.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

yes there was and I am pissed as all hell that I didnt know about it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's another one later on in the year here.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> yes there was and I am pissed as all hell that I didnt know about it!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]1189305[/snapback]​


AHHH ME TOOOOO!!!!! ahh well thoes one are far but the one in anahime was the closest one but damn i am so pissed


----------

